
Before the Internet - AndrewDucker
http://xkcd.com/1348/
======
a3voices
Imagine all the things not invented yet that would make the Internet seem
boring. Like Star Trek style holodecks for example.

~~~
qbrass
Now imagine those things with internet access.

~~~
a3voices
I bet if I spent a ton of time in a holodeck, I'd still mostly be checking my
favorite websites.

